# Jeep Fuel Delivery Issues



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

My Jeep Grand Cherokee (96 or 98) has a strange problem

When the tank gets just below half it starts acting like it has bad gas
I can turn the car off and them immediately back on and it will run fine for about ten miles or so
This weekend I had to drive it about 150 miles and I started out with right at half a tank
I noticed it surging a little when i first started out but then I got caught in a traffic jam and it would spit and sputter and barely make it up hills
After it stalled on me it started up with no hesitation and ran great for about ten minutes
Twice it almost stalled and I put it in neutral and raced the engine until it smoothed out and it ran great for about ten minutes

My quick fixes were starting to not have the same effects after the tank got down to 1/4 so I put some Gumout fuel cleaner I had in the back in it
It ran great for about 15 miles

Finally got to a gas station and filled the tank
The car ran the the next hundred or so miles great, almost like new
The right at a half a tank it started to surge a little, but I got home before it became an issue

Last night I had to drive it about 10 miles
When I started to go it surged a little
Then on the way home it started to sputter so I turned the car off and them immediately back on and it had no more problems

At first I thought it was a computer issue but the fact that it happens at less than half a tank makes me wonder
There is no way that there is half a tank of water or trash in the car

Could it be some sort of pressure regulator issue or a pick up tube issue


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like a fuel issue and I think Jeep had some problems around that time frame with fuel pumps... 

Since its predominant under a half tank I would think fuel pump, regulator or filter. 

I would check the fuel pressure at full tank and then again at half tank or less and see if the readings are within specs.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

I would replace the fuel pump & fuel filter. Sounds to me like the pump is not creating the pressure it needs to... And I believe the Jeeps are not an in tank pump, which means they are a syphon type, and require more work...


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Sorry for the delay

New development

Ran the car down past 1/4 tank and it runs perfect again

So I filled it up to just above half a tank

Got to half a tank and started running like crap again
Ran it down past 1/4 and it started running good again

So
Full to just below half it runs great
Just below half to just below 1/4 runs like crap
About 1/4 and below runs good again


----------



## Wahoo (Mar 5, 2008)

1-888-CAR-TALK. Hollar at these knuckleheads.

I would just never let it get below a half tank! Seriously.

Why do yourself what you can not do at all.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeep has always had this problem, along with any car that have the same fuel tank design. Change your filter and have the pump tested at the same time. You might have some gunk in your tank too. Also, your strainer sock could be a goner.

DON'T EVER LET THE TANK GO TO 1/4 ON A FUEL-INJECTED VEHICLE. the fuel actually cools the pump.


----------

